# I've just rescued a kitten - what do I do next??



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Coming home from a night out with friends, my son said he heard a kitten meowing. I stopped an in a doorway was a small kitten. I called to the homowner and he said she has been there about 3 days. He had only just given her a small bit of ham but he couldn't take her indoors as he had 3 staffs. So i've taken her.

Now having 3 cats of my own you would think I wouldn't be panicking. I have fed her some kitten food with water. She a long hair tabby with white belly and feet. There are no sign of fleas but she is skin and bone.

I will give her some more food in a couple of hours as I dont want to overload her tummy although she almost took of the colour of the bowl so I know she's hungry, shes also drank some more water.

I will take her to the vet in the morning to see if she is microchipped etc.

*Now the questions* Do I worm her now I have some Milbemax but no frontline. Only enough Advocate for my cats. I know its late and there isn't much I can do but wait until the morning and I know I'm panicking a bit for no reason. Shes very friendly and is in my sons bedroom with a bed, litter tray, water and some more food later. The others can't get to her.

I just hate the thought that some idiot has let this tiny one out so late and in effect I've stolen her .

Any advice or calming words pls. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you have done the right thing. If she has been outside that guys house for 3 days then she needs caring for
These days it's not safe for little kittens to be left on their own, let alone foe 3 days
I am sure the vet will advise you on worming etc tomorrow.
You are a very caring person and now little kitten will have a good nights sleep in a nice safe home.

Can we see a picture of her tomorrow.?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

hi there don't worry I would have done the same too!
hold of worming etc until tomorrow and see if you can take her the vets just for a check over, and get flea and worm stuff etc
any idea how old she is?
sounds like you have everything covered
and perhaps, a new member to the family?
good luck

little and often is key when it comes to feeding skinny animals


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She sounds very sweet  Sounds like she may have been dumped if she's been out there for so long


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor little mite....
She doesn't know yet how lucky she is....

Just feed her and keep her safe...
And let a vet decide on fleaing and worming tomorrow....


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies was begining to think everyone had gone to bed. Also for the calming words of reassurance.

I will be ringing the vet as soon as it opens and I'm due there in the morning anyway with Lola. 

I think the trouble is these days nobody seems to trust anyone and its just a bit odd that the block said she has been there for 3 days, he owns dogs for goodness sake he must be registered with a vet somewhere. Shes very skinny but clean if you know what i'm mean.

She has obviously been brought up in a home (good or bad), I just dont want someone standing in their garden calling out for her thinking something bad has happened to her. I think shes about 8/9 weeks she has light green eyes and is longhaired.

My son has already asked if we are keeping her he wont want to as we have only just brought home a rescue in May he thinks i'm a hoarder as it is.

I will post a pic 2moro when I have seen the vet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done GJ for helping this kitten.

Hoping all goes well at the vets. xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

8-9 weeks and already outside? Ah man, my heart breaks when I read things like this!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good on you for taking her in,let us know what the vet has to say._


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got back from the vet and she agrees that the little stray is about 8/9 weeks old. She weighs about 1.20kg will have to double check as she has fleas i got totally sidetracked. Anyway i've left her at the vet to do a Felv/FlP test. Unfortunately no chip. The vet agrees with me that she looks like an MC or Siberian or just a big long hairded Justa.

Heres a pic from my phone so not brilliant.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is pretty, thank god you found her, she isnt mc but she could have mc in her, i would have thought if she was a cross pedigree somebody is looking for her. xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I will get some posters done today. If someone is looking for her they will get a piece of my mind before they get her back as she is covered in fleas, was out late at night and being so young and very thin. Maybe they dont deserve her back. Just waiting on the bloods to come back and see what the options are if they are positive I may have to make a very hard decision that many may judge me negatively for but i have to think of the other 3 here.

I've always had respect for rescues as you know CC but god I couldn't do what you do. Again I take my hat off to you and all ther other rescues.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didnt post for you to hand her back, if the kitten has an owner then i agree they dont deserve a pretty kitten, obviously not caring for her otherwise the owner would be out looking.

Now you have to be careful as you will get people trying to claim her even if they are not the owners, ive had that.

You know im here if you need any help, and yes its hard work.

The outcome i would love to read is the tests are negative and you have a new friend for Lola. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure nobody will judge you if the tests are positive, i certainly wont judge you badly, i know how much you adore and care for all your cats.
You have my respects for just saving this kitten.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh GJ she is gorgeous! Lets hope she grows into those ears though eh?
I had Millie and Monty tested for Felv/FIV as I got them through Gumtree and had no proper medical history....I have to say that the vets thought I was wasting my money in bothering, and I hope the situation is the same for you!
Please please post as soon as you get results as we will all be waiting on tenterhooks.
If no one comes forward to claim her, and if her tests are clear, what will you do next?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Im sure nobody will judge you if the tests are positive, i certainly wont judge you badly, i know how much you adore and care for all your cats.
> You have my respects for just saving this kitten.


Absolutely!
But, while I understand that Felv would be a serious problem, my understanding is that many cats can live a normal life with FIV.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

regarding the posters, I would hold off on putting a picture up as people may just claim her 
maybe you could ask them to ring and describe her to you if they think she could be theirs
I have found this works better for me anyway
its possible she was only recently rehomed and who got her wasnt allowed to keep her or something? there are several scenarios


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice. Thats a good idea about not putting a pic up and dont worry CC if some idiot does come and claim her I will do a home check before she goes back and payment for any outlay that I have done. They wont dare cross me.

I am in 2 minds about the test results yes I want them to come back negative as I dont want her to suffer but Oh is adament that she is not coming back home. We'll dicuss that later. He's in the middle of building my cat run so gotta tread careful. And no if they are positive no-one I dont think will take her so will have to put her to sleep. Everyone who knows me on here will know that that will devastate me but I have to think of the other 3.

CC she would make a lovely playmate for Lola but don't give me ideas lol.

I should know by about 1.15 will post back then.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope everything is well with the little Kitten.
She is a Beauty.:thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No No No, if the tests are positive DO NOT PTS, i have many wonderful homes she can go to.

A positive test does NOT mean the end of such a short life, she can still have a family without other cats, Please dont pts this little baby.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

The results from the vet are negative. So i'm going to pick her up now. Had to pay for a consult, blood test flea and worm stuff and also flea spray for the house. Haven't told oldest yet as she stayed in his room last night. Will spray when he goes to work tonight.

Blimey what on earth am I going to do now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great news about the tests, gosh you did worry me then, heart attack over.

What are you going to do, well i have a feeling you are going to keep her but will wait and see, if you need me let me know. xx


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

I am so glad to hear she is negative! I would definitely be keeping a little cutie like that :thumbsup:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

That's great news hun...is there any way you can keep her xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ohh what a cute baby and so lucky to have found you.
You have done a wonderful thing, lets hope you are able to keep her


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great news about the test results!
As for what to do now....well, I would play on the hearts of the males of your household....suggest that you, err, 'foster' her for a few days until you can take her to a rescue, if one can be found with space that is.
That gives her a few days to wind them round her little paws and worm her way into their hearts! How can they resist, she is a beauty.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Lmao. You lot are as bad as me. I will def keep her for the rest of the week while I canvas the area. I do have an idea of something but not sure if it will pan out. 

Not sure, not sure but she is soo gorgeous. Everyone knows I was saving myself for a little pure white beauty.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. Thats a good idea about not putting a pic up and dont worry CC if some idiot does come and claim her I will do a home check before she goes back and payment for any outlay that I have done. They wont dare cross me.
> 
> I am in 2 minds about the test results yes I want them to come back negative as I dont want her to suffer but Oh is adament that she is not coming back home. We'll dicuss that later. He's in the middle of building my cat run so gotta tread careful. And no if they are positive no-one I dont think will take her so will have to put her to sleep. Everyone who knows me on here will know that that will devastate me but I have to think of the other 3.
> 
> ...


No pictures ... just 'kitten found'...and YOU ask THEM for full description of sex, colour etc. 8/9 weeks!!! the ones my foster had were not put up for adoption until 10 weeks, this one was way too young to be out. She is SO very beautiful, really pretty, be sure to interrogate anyone who shows an interest.


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

That's great that her tests are negative, though I'd not have worried at all if she'd been FIV +, I used to have an FIV+ with my other cats, no problem at all.

Good luck with the OH, as LMAO said - you've only got her temporary haven't you ?!!!  Of course you're going to give time for the owner to come forward, you're being a responsible person  give it a few days and OH will be smitten too lol, then you can't rehome her. Good luck.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fab news about the tests! I suspect she's older than 8-9 weeks though. 1.2 KG suggests at least 11 weeks for a well fed bubba.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

GJ, as far as im aware all rescue places have a 3 month waiting list. so you have plenty of time.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats the problem Carly shes not well fed. just skin and bone really but possibly from a large breed somewhere along the line.

Quick pic of them all having dinner together about 5 mins ago.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> GJ, as far as im aware all rescue places have a 3 month waiting list. so you have plenty of time.


lol Will u stop woman. :hand:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Thats the problem Carly shes not well fed. just skin and bone really but possibly from a large breed somewhere along the line.
> 
> Quick pic of them all having dinner together about 5 mins ago.
> 
> View attachment 120527


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless her, she has settled already and your cats are so calm.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Soothing tones thats the secret. lol And if the cats are not nice I dont stop moaning at them so they're good just to shut me up

My boys would be killing themselves laughing if they could read this. 'Your never soothing with us' they would be moaning.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

'saving your self for a pure white beauty'

I'll do you a swop for Millie!

They do say we don't get the cat we want, we get the cat we need. If I ever found a kitten I believe too strongly in fate to give that kitten up, knowing I would at some point get another cat. It's fate, accept it!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks PP  not saying anything for definate yet, just thinking about whats best for her.

I would love to have your Millie shes such a character.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

1 more little pic

Wanting her belly rubbed


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Having a snooze


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Thats the problem Carly shes not well fed. just skin and bone really but possibly from a large breed somewhere along the line.
> 
> Quick pic of them all having dinner together about 5 mins ago.
> 
> View attachment 120527


WELL! She's not backward at coming forward is she!!! Bet she's so happy to be home and dry!! Lovely to see she's doing well. And well done to you.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Having a snooze
> 
> View attachment 120537


She's so gorgeous....I'd be napping her tonight if ya was closer xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, GJ, if she's not well fed and is 1.2 KG, then I very highly doubt that she's an 8 weeker. What colour are her eyes?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

GingerJasper said:


> Having a snooze
> 
> View attachment 120537


Look at that face :001_wub:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

They are a light green with a tinge of orange def not blue. That was one of the 1st things i looked at when we brought her home.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The eyes are just starting to change from blue at approx. 7-8 weeks, so again, this points to the fact that she's older.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats what I thought Carly but either way she shouldn't been out. Just to complicate things my printer has stopped working so I've had to get leaflets printed at a local printers.

Off to pick them up now and start canvassing. Phoned the local rescues and nobody and lost a kitten so hopefully the leaflets will work.

If the owners do come forward it gonna cost them a fortune to get her back.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Having a snooze
> 
> View attachment 120537





GingerJasper said:


> Thats what I thought Carly but either way she shouldn't been out. Just to complicate things my printer has stopped working so I've had to get leaflets printed at a local printers.
> 
> Off to pick them up now and start canvassing. Phoned the local rescues and nobody and lost a kitten so hopefully the leaflets will work.
> 
> If the owners do come forward it gonna cost them a fortune to get her back.


To be honest I'm not too sure the owner of a kitten under 3 months out on the street not fed very well would pay to get her back hun....

I bet you get a lot of people wanting to breed from her xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Right just been out convassing and my knuckles are raw from the letterboxes. How pizza deliverers do it I have no idea.









Hope its not too blunt. Just wanna find this little one her home. What does everyone think.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

from that i think you have now got another pet. 

If somebody doesnt care enough to be out looking for her, then i doubt they will want to pay costs, but as Danni said be careful of people wanting to use her for breeding.

Your a talented lady so i know you will ensure its the kittens rightful home, although i have to say they dont deserve her back.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Ummmm not sure Lola was a bit stressed with her this morning. It may have been just an off moment I would prefer her to go to the right home.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> from that i think you have now got another pet.
> 
> If somebody doesnt care enough to be out looking for her, then i doubt they will want to pay costs, but as Danni said be careful of people wanting to use her for breeding.
> 
> Your a talented lady so i know you will ensure its the kittens rightful home, although i have to say they dont deserve her back.


I don't either cc....either they are too irresponsible or too stupid if a bloody kitten that young has "accidently" ...I hate that word now.....has got out...

For all they know she could be dead....

I'm sorry but if you let your kitten out and hadn't seen it for all this time you would be dredging the streets for it xx

In my opinion it can't live far from where you found it I doubt a kitten that young would travel that far xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is adorable, and is going to grow up into a stunning cat.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Didn't get any phone calls last night which has dissapointed me a bit as shes so loving.

She has made herself a hammock on my towels on my airing rack.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Didn't get any phone calls last night which has dissapointed me a bit as shes so loving.
> 
> She has made herself a hammock on my towels on my airing rack.
> View attachment 120703


She is absolutely gorgeous hun!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous hun!


Thanks as PP said she will grow into a stunning cat.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

She is sooo beautiful. Hope you manage to either get her a lovely home soon or, OH permitting, keep her!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

This is her stretched out on the floors, the squares are 30x30cm roughly/ Just to help with size.









CC does that help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub: if only i could squeeze one more kitty in the home, she is adorable.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

How many cats do you have at home hun? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are asking me i have 8 mainecoons.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> If you are asking me i have 8 mainecoons.


EIGHT! :yikes:

That must be such a handful, sorry I should quote when I'm asking questions (still kinda a newbie)

Do you still have buzz hun ? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Buzz has now gone to his new family who adore him, they sent me photo's today.

Loreal the other kitten is leaving me next friday or over that weekend, have a rescue girl in labour at the moment, think she is expecting 4 longhair kittens, if the vet is right, normally wrong though so will see.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Buzz has now gone to his new family who adore him, they sent me photo's today.
> 
> Loreal the other kitten is leaving me next friday or over that weekend, have a rescue girl in labour at the moment, think she is expecting 4 longhair kittens, if the vet is right, normally wrong though so will see.


Aw I'm so happy he's gone to a loving home - I really really want a cat (kitten or cat) ... preferrabley a rescue but my OH is being a right old sod... I'm yet to convince but these stories just make me want to help the world 

All the best to your rescue girl and her labour, keep me posted! xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the photo the new family kindly sent me today of Buzz, hes doing great.

Of course i will keep updating with the girls labour, when it finally happens.

Seem to have hijacked this thread sorry.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> :001_wub: if only i could squeeze one more kitty in the home, she is adorable.


tell me about it!!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> This is the photo the new family kindly sent me today of Buzz, hes doing great.
> 
> Of course i will keep updating with the girls labour, when it finally happens.
> 
> Seem to have hijacked this thread sorry.


Oh my days, he's so beautiful, I wish I nabbed him when I had the chance  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure when you see photo's of the next rescue girls kittens you will say the same thing.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Im sure when you see photo's of the next rescue girls kittens you will say the same thing.


 fabulous! xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Then get rid of OH  and replace with a cat.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Then get rid of OH  and replace with a cat.


This is exactly what I was thinking, I'd rather have 4 cats then my OH sometimes :drool: :yikes: lolxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

GJ - Where abouts in Essex are you located? If you really need to rehome her, I'll do my best x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in Dagenham, only about 30 mins from you.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> I'm in Dagenham, only about 30 mins from you.


Not far at all Hun ill speak to OH right now xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you spoke to him Cheryl xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Might help if you get on your knees begging.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Might help if you get on your knees begging.


  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Blimey if it takes this long to get a man to say yes, im glad i dont have one.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Blimey if it takes this long to get a man to say yes, im glad i dont have one.


Pmsl xxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahaha ladies you're so funny, even the begging didn't work  even me showing pics etc... Looks like ill literally have to be the last resort if someone else can't have her. 

Having 4 cats & no OH suddenly seems more appealing then I thoughts xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> This is the photo the new family kindly sent me today of Buzz, hes doing great.
> 
> Of course i will keep updating with the girls labour, when it finally happens.
> 
> Seem to have hijacked this thread sorry.


Any photos and news of Buzz are always allowed to hijack this thread CC :drool:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Told you before get rid of OH and then you can have a cat.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Told you before get rid of OH and then you can have a cat.


Hahaha ill do it!!! I swear!!!!! Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like you have 3 months to work on OH for the rescue kittens which still havent arrived yet.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Looks like you have 3 months to work on OH for the rescue kittens which still havent arrived yet.


Hehe yay an Xmas pressie 4 me!!!! Do u live far from me Hun? X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have no idea how far away i am from you but i live in Oxfordshire.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheryl is only about 30mins away from me CC. Cant remember how long it took me the 1st time about 1hr 45mins i think.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's great that most of you are quite local ! I've visited oxfordshire a few times  not far at all! X


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Your both not to far from me too.

Joy84 and Paddypaws are also near me.


----------

